# Mechanicum? is it worth the read?



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

I would like to know if Mechanicum from the Heresy novels is worth the read? If i skipped the book would I miss out? its cause I really dont get enjoyed when reading about the mechanicum. I soley just wanna read about Astartes.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Mechanicum_ has some astartes in it, but it's mainly focused on the Mechanicus though, as one would naturally expect. 

It's a welcome break from seeing astartes in all of the Horus Heresy, and I reccommend that you should read it as I found it to be a good book.

Plus, it's Horus Heresy, and 99.9% (CoughBattlefortheAbyssCough) are fantastic books.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I like it, but some detest it.

It's the one HH book so far where I was constantly referring back to the Dramatis Personae to keep track of who was who (and the Dramatis Personae has some sort of error in it, but I forget what).

If you don't read it you have not missed anything from the main arc, but (as i recall) it does mention a few bits that are relevant to other novels and the wider 40k universe.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really enjoyed it. It was a pleasant change from the bolter porn of the previous novels. One thing I found fascinating about it was the portrayal of the Mechanicus of 30k being a lot more advanced and open to new tech than their 40k descendants. The whole of Mars rigged for wireless broadband? Cool. Also, there's a kind of prequel to _Mechanicus _ in the art book _Horus Heresy: Collected Visions_.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

astartes play a minimal role but there are titans, lots of titans

Personally it was one of may favourite in the series, it deals with the dark mechanicus, and why over half the mechanicum supported Horus

It has larger influenes on the future of the series and its impact on terra and esp. Dorn, but they are bit players in the book


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Personally i think it was ok book, but somewhat disappointed on these "students". They sounded little out of place and rather childish. 

Best points of book are Titans, Knights and we get to see civil war erupt on Mars.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I wouldn't skip it, its battles are some of the best in the heresy.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

increaso said:


> I like it, but some detest it.
> 
> It's the one HH book so far where I was constantly referring back to the Dramatis Personae to keep track of who was who (and the Dramatis Personae has some sort of error in it, but I forget what).
> 
> If you don't read it you have not missed anything from the main arc, but (as i recall) it does mention a few bits that are relevant to other novels and the wider 40k universe.


Yeah I had to cross out "Legio Tempestus" and write in "Legio Mortis".


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought Mechanicum was pretty interesting, but I still don't know who the Knights are. Are they the Titan crew and if they're not would anyone like to tell me what they look like?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Lexicanum*
> 
> Imperial Knights are smaller and less powerful one-man versions of Titans. Knights are smaller than Warhound Scout Titans, and can only mount one Titan class weapon. These can range from Vulcan Mega-bolters to Volcano Cannons.
> 
> ...












Above is some _very_ old Epic Scale Knight Titans.

But yeah, a quick google will help you.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Never saw those before, look different then I imagined...when I saw the dreadknight thats what I thought these guys would look like.

But I thought Mechanicum was good,different pace and awesome titan battles


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Bearing in mind that they are _very_ old, and are for epic.

A quick search on Lexicanum will nearly always give you what you need.


----------

